# Hyperactive/persistent tegu?



## div129 (May 15, 2020)

Hey everyone,
So im a new tegu owner and im still not sure if everything is normal. My gu (haku) arrived almost a week ago now. I know people say to not hold their tegu for a week or so but my tegu just climbed on my hand. Hes about 2 feet so from what i know going through what people call ‘guberty’? He loves when you arrive at the cage and never showed aggression, other then when you pick him up. Its a 50/50 sometimes he is just chill. And sometimes he goes crazy, when he does this i let him run through my hands and he will eventually chill (Usually when im putting him back into the cage). He (like I said in my last thread) Paces his cage a lot, cool side goes down to the 75 and hot spot 100 or so. His routine this past week is:
12-1/2PM wake up and warm up. Once he warms up he begs for food, licking the glass. After hes done eating he goes back to basking, a few hours later he starts pacing and scratching the glass, when i open the cage he goes up to my hand and i head to the room he can safely roam in (an empty bedroom + bathroom) he explores for an hour or two before i put him back into the cage.
Now ill go to my question:
1. Is it normal for a tegu to roam a room for 2 whole hours non stop? Or is he uncomfortable? He isnt looking for a place to hide or anything he just walks around aimlessly
2. He loves this one closet door and two days ago he went in and found a warm thick blanket and for a second i thought i lost him. The next days when i let him out he consistently tries to open that door or paces it (the other closet door with a different compartment is open where i have prepared a blanket) he is the smartest lizard ive ever had. He walks up the wall next to it and pry the doors open with his arm and head). Today i give in and let him open that door, though when he sees that ive moved the blanket he looks confused, i put in a towel so he can relax and he seems content though, not as content as before. Do your tegus love soft thick blankets? And are they suppose to be as persistent as mine in getting one? And im in the process of buying him a pet bed since ive seen that he loves blankies.


----------



## rantology (May 15, 2020)

Doesn't sound terribly unusual. Strongly recommend getting yourself a temperature gun, try to bump your basking spot up to ~115 degrees (hatchlings are okay at 105-110, but closer to adults you want 115-120- at 2 feet, you want to try for 110-115). As long as enclosure perimeters (heat/humidity) are adequate there shouldn't be anything to worry about. And don't worry about socializing with him, the more the better as long as it's within reason and you're reading the animal's body language - the goal is a positive bond.


----------



## div129 (May 15, 2020)

rantology said:


> Doesn't sound terribly unusual. Strongly recommend getting yourself a temperature gun, try to bump your basking spot up to ~115 degrees (hatchlings are okay at 105-110, but closer to adults you want 115-120- at 2 feet, you want to try for 110-115). As long as enclosure perimeters (heat/humidity) are adequate there shouldn't be anything to worry about. And don't worry about socializing with him, the more the better as long as it's within reason and you're reading the animal's body language - the goal is a positive bond.


Okay ill try to make it a bit warmer


----------



## Josh (May 16, 2020)

Yeah the behavior sounds normal. Maybe with a heat spot he'd chill out somewhere. They certainly get to have a mind of their own. it's cute.


----------



## bocacash (May 20, 2020)

Sounds like a HAPPY boy too me ! And smart, generally Tegu's are considered the most inquisitive and intelligent of lizards. You'll find he will learn lot's of things...IF he want's to !


----------



## Debita (May 21, 2020)

If he's 2 ft, then he's really headed toward the adult age, and will be looking for that nice hot spot of 110-115 degrees. That searching he's doing isn't really aimless. They love to explore and get into things and he's possibly needing that heat. Mine will walk around my kitchen, but always return to the bask spot to rejuvenate and process food if I've given it to them.

Both of mine love a good romp with a towel or blanket. (Try an empty shipping box too) Also - it sounds like Haku has landed on a new planet and is eager to figure out what he can do....and not do. I've never heard anybody say don't hold them for a week.... what might be heard is "let them come to you, and don't force anything". Each animal is different. If he's climbing your leg, and has possibly been well-treated by a human before, he will most likely be looking for you pick him up. Most owners pee their pants when their Tegu decides it's time to crawl up that arm. It's as good as a humans' first word. 

If he's a he, and 2 ft - then he's also in puberty as we speak. Just expect the unexpected.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 21, 2020)

Hes searching for all the places hes not allowed to go and then hes going to constantly try heading those places and haunt you with them for life..


----------



## Debita (May 22, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Hes searching for all the places hes not allowed to go and then hes going to constantly try heading those places and haunt you with them for life..



They will never let go of a hole they find. Because maybe it grew overnight.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 22, 2020)

if he's a little more calm, try just grabbing him confedently. this will show you are not scared of him and if you hold him for a bit, he'll eventually calm down. This has worked for my snake and crestie so it might work for you to


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 22, 2020)

Debita said:


> They will never let go of a hole they find. Because maybe it grew overnight.


Alpha is so bloody annoying with this.


----------



## Debita (May 22, 2020)

UGH! I know. They'll never stop.


----------



## Chris & Stitches (May 28, 2020)

my b/w is similar but has never really freaked out or showed any true fear of me.but he will do as you said and walk around a lot and persistently go back to where he’s not allowed.well this morning we were on the couch in the living room(just me and stitches) everyone else asleep in the house he ran and jumped off the couch and hit the floor running on his back legs down the hallway and makes a left into my bedroom before I can scream WTF and jump off the couch, so I just walked to my room and he was trying to climb the leg of my bed and just turned his head back and looked at me.i set him on the bed and he went and curled up with my girlfriend.today is the first day in over a week that I let him out of his bed tote onto the couch.ive been letting him crawl directly onto my bed with her every morning and he wasn’t happy I broke the schedule.he knows where we sleep


----------



## Debita (May 28, 2020)

Haha...Stitches run amok.


----------



## div129 (Jun 2, 2020)

Debita said:


> UGH! I know. They'll never stop.


Ive just went on here again and since i last posted here he still loves his little hole.


----------



## div129 (Jun 2, 2020)

Chris & Stitches said:


> my b/w is similar but has never really freaked out or showed any true fear of me.but he will do as you said and walk around a lot and persistently go back to where he’s not allowed.well this morning we were on the couch in the living room(just me and stitches) everyone else asleep in the house he ran and jumped off the couch and hit the floor running on his back legs down the hallway and makes a left into my bedroom before I can scream WTF and jump off the couch, so I just walked to my room and he was trying to climb the leg of my bed and just turned his head back and looked at me.i set him on the bed and he went and curled up with my girlfriend.today is the first day in over a week that I let him out of his bed tote onto the couch.ive been letting him crawl directly onto my bed with her every morning and he wasn’t happy I broke the schedule.he knows where we sleep


I tried not letting him out for a day so he can be used to not ALWAYS being out and he HATES it. Keeps hitting the glass door its kinda scary. Looks like hes gonna break the glass or something.


----------



## Debita (Jun 2, 2020)

Both of my tegus did that kind of splat on the front glass of their enclosure prior to the puberty year (so under a year old). They are now used to the routine, and don't bother with it anymore. As Walter1 says....."you're in charge". It reminds me of puppies. 
They will rule your every waking moment unless you lay down the law. Well, actually my 2 (4 yr old) Jack Russells still try to bend my life to their advantage every day. They're def not puppies. 

Lots of times they succeed, and a new game is developed. We have been playing hide and seek every day for months now.


----------



## Chris & Stitches (Jun 3, 2020)

Stitches will start misbehaving too if I don’t let him out.he has made me nervous of the glass breaking also but it would take quite an impact.he has tried to flip a stone into the glass though so I’ve eliminated any possibilities of that


----------



## div129 (Jun 4, 2020)

Chris & Stitches said:


> Stitches will start misbehaving too if I don’t let him out.he has made me nervous of the glass breaking also but it would take quite an impact.he has tried to flip a stone into the glass though so I’ve eliminated any possibilities of that


today i experienced my first, and i hope last tegu bite. he saw me carry his bowl (when he sees it it means food). and he rushed to the front of the enclosure and before he jumped down i pushed him back into the cage. although, a few seconds later he bit my hand and shook it, thinking its food. i waited until he relized its not food and let go not long after. the bite hurts a bit but didnt bother me too much. hope i can reduce his food aggression. anyone got any tips?


----------



## Chris & Stitches (Jun 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear that  feeding tactics are not something I of all people should be giving advice on, but I do hand feed my tegu live mice every day and even used to finger feed him crickets the first couple weeks and he has never actually bit onto me.My tactics are considered dangerous but I have had perfect results so far.i always wait until right after he poops, he poops every day 1-2 times, he comes out right after every time.i rub his mouth and massage his throat and neck and right beneath the eyes and I think he just likes my fingers.i let him out at least 5 times a day and his feeding is pretty random.ill let him eat 3 fuzzies about a half hour apart and the next day he may eat one, or non, maybe two and then two, he eats about 10 small hoppers a week


----------



## div129 (Jun 4, 2020)

Chris & Stitches said:


> Sorry to hear that  feeding tactics are not something I of all people should be giving advice on, but I do hand feed my tegu live mice every day and even used to finger feed him crickets the first couple weeks and he has never actually bit onto me.My tactics are considered dangerous but I have had perfect results so far.i always wait until right after he poops, he poops every day 1-2 times, he comes out right after every time.i rub his mouth and massage his throat and neck and right beneath the eyes and I think he just likes my fingers.i let him out at least 5 times a day and his feeding is pretty random.ill let him eat 3 fuzzies about a half hour apart and the next day he may eat one, or non, maybe two and then two, he eats about 10 small hoppers a week


weirdly, if i feed fillets he usually take it out of my hand carefully, but whenever theres ground anything he goes insane. the bite isnt as bad as i thought it would be but ill be more carefull when feeding him then. better train it out of him before he reaches adulthood or that would hurt .


----------



## Chris & Stitches (Jun 4, 2020)

Yeah I was at a pet store in Chatham a few years ago and they had a 2 foot savannah monitor for $40 and he looked great, so I asked about the price tag and the guy told me the lizard had bit anybody that ever reached in and touched him.he told me if I’d like to let him try me to feel free, I’m a mechanic so my hands are a little more seasoned than the average person.i wouldn’t say it was painful but it was like firmly grabbing your hand meat with pliers.that experience really knocked the “fear” or anxiety of getting bit right out of me.
Surprisingly my Burmese python was not only one but the two most painful bites and she was only around 10 feet, her head was about as big as a pudding cup and boy was there blood....


----------



## Debita (Jun 4, 2020)

There's lots of info on this forum about this subject. 

It sounds like div129 was only doing what we all do while feeding our Tegus, and got bit. They are not considered a predictable animal - they are considered high maintenance. Minimizing the damages is on us. The only tip I can think of for your situation div129, is that you misread the body language. When he charged toward the front of the tank, heading toward the food, he's famished and he's going to devour it before it's not available anymore. You're dealing with his instincts. You're also dealing with their eyesight. Not their best feature. After 2 years of feeding my buddies, they still bite the dish and miss what they're aiming for. So sorry you got bit - sounds like a typical accident to me. 

Still, some people choose to feed with their hands and with live prey.
Have at it. To be blunt (which is not my desire), I consider it fairly ludicrous. 

_Chris - You're trying to keep the animals' wild instincts in a captive situation._ Why? For the Tegu? It's not fair to the animal. Telling new members to feed with your hands and fingers is irresponsible. Easily misinterpreted - because your Tegu still fits in your hoodie. Most of the members here try to prepare new people with practical expectations. It's all we can do.


----------



## Chris & Stitches (Jun 4, 2020)

Debita said:


> There's lots of info on this forum about this subject.
> 
> It sounds like div129 was only doing what we all do while feeding our Tegus, and got bit. They are not considered a predictable animal - they are considered high maintenance. Minimizing the damages is on us. The only tip I can think of for your situation div129, is that you misread the body language. When he charged toward the front of the tank, heading toward the food, he's famished and he's going to devour it before it's not available anymore. You're dealing with his instincts. You're also dealing with their eyesight. Not their best feature. After 2 years of feeding my buddies, they still bite the dish and miss what they're aiming for. So sorry you got bit - sounds like a typical accident to me.
> 
> ...


I agree and am not encouraging hand feeding at all, just noting that I do it knowing it could end badly but it has not yet.just for the info to be out there.i personally think the animals are smarter than “instinct only” and that’s why if yours rarely get the chance to bite you due to your carefulness, they will make an accident when you make an accident and get too close..give them every opportunity to bite you, and if they’re smart they will come to realize you aren’t the food no matter how hungry they are.if they operate on instinct only you would be bit every time.


----------



## Debita (Jun 4, 2020)

Chris & Stitches said:


> I agree and am not encouraging hand feeding at all, just noting that I do it knowing it could end badly but it has not yet.just for the info to be out there.i personally think the animals are smarter than “instinct only” and that’s why if yours rarely get the chance to bite you due to your carefulness, they will make an accident when you make an accident and get too close..give them every opportunity to bite you, and if they’re smart they will come to realize you aren’t the food no matter how hungry they are.if they operate on instinct only you would be bit every time.
> 
> That's just simply not how it works. I'm close to my Tegus all the time - like today when I was pestering my 4 ft 3 yr old male - moving him by his tail, scrunching his face, rubbing under his neck, massaging his head and stomach while he basked, wiping his mouth after his messy ground turkey, picking him up and holding him....I could go on, but I'm afraid you would still try to deflect.
> 
> ...


----------



## div129 (Jun 4, 2020)

Debita said:


> There's lots of info on this forum about this subject.
> 
> It sounds like div129 was only doing what we all do while feeding our Tegus, and got bit. They are not considered a predictable animal - they are considered high maintenance. Minimizing the damages is on us. The only tip I can think of for your situation div129, is that you misread the body language. When he charged toward the front of the tank, heading toward the food, he's famished and he's going to devour it before it's not available anymore. You're dealing with his instincts. You're also dealing with their eyesight. Not their best feature. After 2 years of feeding my buddies, they still bite the dish and miss what they're aiming for. So sorry you got bit - sounds like a typical accident to me.
> 
> ...


I agree that its more of an accidental bite, since he missed the food and went for my finger, usually the food doesnt move but that day it seemed alive so he decided to shake it. Once he realized its my hand he lets it go and went for the food. The bite is weirdly the most mild bite ive had, although my bts hurts even less. Everyone who witnessed the bite was like “omg your finger is bleeding” etc as it looked like it hurts a lot. But really didnt. getting bitten a macaw Hurts more. And im used to that so thank goodness i didnt flinch like what i did when my tortoise missed the food (pulled my skin off a bit). Ive also experienced an “untamed” adult iguana since ive rescued him from a friend that couldnt care for him anymore (unpleasant biting and tail whipping). Ill be more carefull when hes in feeding mode then. Hes in flighty mode which i know is normal for his age. He happily climbs up my hand asking to be brought to the tegu proofed room, but the second hes there. He runs as far away as he can from me. Oh well, hope this phase will end soon. At least hes easier to tame than my iguana. (Not looking forward to getting bitten when his full adult though)


----------



## Debita (Jun 5, 2020)

It's incredible how individual they are. Speaks to their intelligence. Have you been bit by the iguana?

I've heard about Macaw bites.....those aren't usually accidental are they?


----------



## div129 (Jun 6, 2020)

Debita said:


> It's incredible how individual they are. Speaks to their intelligence. Have you been bit by the iguana?
> 
> I've heard about Macaw bites.....those aren't usually accidental are they?


The iguana have never bit me, although someone who helps around with the animals here have. Lots of blood dripping, didn't need stitches though. He was opening the iguana’s cage to feed it, lunged at him. Since ive had the macaw for years, Its easy to see her body language, although my friends who come over dont know. They reach their hand and when i see the bird before biting them i usually put my hand in between. Im not really bothered by the bite, but i dont think my visitors would like it. Little blood usually but the bite leaves a big bruise. My macaw is really lovey dovey when it comes to me but strangers are a nono.


----------



## Debita (Jun 6, 2020)

Interesting


----------

